# 72v DC EV electric vehicle motor 72 volt motor



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $399.99*
End Date: Tuesday Jun-10-2008 10:36:35 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $399.99
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

